# Help Choosing a RDA



## Stosta (28/12/17)

So I have wanted a tube mech for a long time, and I have finally been convinced by one @Rob Fisher to get one (he didn't have to try very hard, but I still blame him for enabling me). So I have a black and gold Envii Heretic on its way to me in the near future...




But I am really battling to choose what RDA to put on top of it, and hoping that the guys with more dripping experience can help me out. I need it to be:


24mm
Black
Single Coil
Not too flashy or too much branding

The diameter and colour requirements are pretty obvious, but the single coil one is simply because I don't like messing around with dual-coil builds, I find them irritating. So I would like a RDA specifically designed for single coils, or at least well suited to single coil, I don't like the idea of only building on half a deck, but may be convinced if someone has had good experience with it.

The "Not too flashy" requirement is because I'm not a big fan of over the top branding (unless it looks awesome). Anyone that knows me, knows that I tend to choose looks over functionality (yes and then I cry when I get burned, but I'm stubborn like that).

So far here's my list, with pros and cons...


*Vandy Vape Pulse 24













Pros:
*
24mm
Black
Understated branding
Found reviews of great single-coil performance
Can drip through cap

*Cons:
*
None that I can see!



*Coilart DPro
*





I recently got given one of these and really like it, so it is at the top of my list ATM.

*Pros:*
Ticks all my requirements
810 Drip Tip, so I can top it off nicely with an aftermarket buy

*Cons:*
Don't love the branding, but it is pretty subtle at least
Very shallow juice well, so I have to drip a lot.


*ADVKEN Gorge - Removed, the silver ring will be too much!









Pros:
*
Single-coil only
NO branding (the DT will be replaced - another pro)

*Cons:
*
That damned silver rim that the cap sits on!!!!! I think it would break the aesthetics of the whole setup. It would wouldn't it? Or am I just mad?
*

Bonza RDA









Pros:
*
Looks frikkin' epic!

*Cons:
*
Split deck so if I wanted to go with a single coil option I feel I wouldn't be using it to the best of it's abilities.


*Vandy Vapes Govad - Removed due to reports of leaking








Pros:
*
Ticks all the boxes

*Cons:
*
Haven't heard anything about it whatsoever! I can't say I LOVE the look of it, but it seems pretty interesting.


Please help me guys! I suck at making the right decision!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Adephi (28/12/17)

I'm also shopping for my first RDA. Mainly to help with DIY purposes.

I see Sir Vape got a couple of SXK clones on their site. Unfortunately all in Stainless Steel. Might clash with the black and gold mod. 

Thats all I can help with. Will follow to see what the veterans say.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (28/12/17)

Ooh, this is going to be fantastic @Stosta 

I cant really advise you on the RDAs but whatever you end up picking, its going to look cool! A man with your kind of facial hair can make any vape look good. Lol

I'll also be following this thread to learn more about RDAs. I am going to need one or two for my DIY

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## 87hunter (28/12/17)

I love my DPRO. 
Flavour is awesome. 
Easy to build.
Good clouds

Only problem is the juicewell is shallow

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (28/12/17)

Adephi said:


> I'm also shopping for my first RDA. Mainly to help with DIY purposes.
> 
> I see Sir Vape got a couple of SXK clones on their site. Unfortunately all in Stainless Steel. Might clash with the black and gold mod.
> 
> Thats all I can help with. Will follow to see what the veterans say.





Silver said:


> Ooh, this is going to be fantastic @Stosta
> 
> I cant really advise you on the RDAs but whatever you end up picking, its going to look cool! A man with your kind of facial hair can make any vape look good. Lol
> 
> I'll also be following this thread to learn more about RDAs. I am going to need one or two for my DIY



And if you guys had this mech on it's way to you and had to choose one of the above based on nothing at all, which one would it be?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (28/12/17)

87hunter said:


> I love my DPRO.
> Flavour is awesome.
> Easy to build.
> Good clouds
> ...


Agreed! I read somewhere that I should try stuff in as much cotton as I can without interfering with the airflow, and then it works out very well. Haven't had the time to do that yet though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (28/12/17)

Tough one @Stosta 

The silver base would probably spoil the look because of the Gold on the Tube mech
I would probably go for the Dpro or the Govad
I would want to see the build decks on them first though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi (28/12/17)

Personally I'm looking at 

https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-ytfk-haku-phenom-styled-rda
https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-sxk-entheon-styled-rda

If only I could get them black somehow.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Stosta (28/12/17)

Silver said:


> Tough one @Stosta
> 
> The silver base would probably spoil the look because of the Gold on the Tube mech
> I would probably go for the Dpro or the Govad
> I would want to see the build decks on them first though.


I updated the OP!

But I do agree that the tiny little sliver of silver would ruin the look (no offense to your namesake).

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver (28/12/17)

Stosta said:


> I updated the OP!
> 
> But I do agree that the tiny little sliver of silver would ruin the look (no offense to your namesake).



You know what @Stosta 
A while ago i was dreaming about getting a blue Petri tube mech and the blue petri RDA. In the end because of the gold rim it held me back from getting the tube. So i just have the blue petri. Its lovely and has super flavour and a fairly restricted draw so i like it - but i still dream of getting a perfectly matched tube and rda combo. 

So i can totally understand!!

Will look at the above pics and report back after i check the decks

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## 87hunter (28/12/17)

Stosta said:


> Agreed! I read somewhere that I should try stuff in as much cotton as I can without interfering with the airflow, and then it works out very well. Haven't had the time to do that yet though.


I thin my wicks out and fill the bottom with cotton.
Another plus is it distributes juice evenly around the well. Nothing separating it into two separate wells.
I had a leaking problem on single coil. Make sure the leg holes not being used are tightly closed

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (28/12/17)

Adephi said:


> I see Sir Vape got a couple of SXK clones on their site. Unfortunately all in Stainless Steel. Might clash with the black and gold mod.


I am the last person in the world to offer advice on fashion, looks, matchy-matchy, (and I mean literally) but I googled various high-end watchmakers and they seem to have no problem with gold/stainless/black combo.




I go with what works best for me. I have never rejected a good product because it doesn't match what I already have. I have zero street cred.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (28/12/17)

@Stosta - i check out the decks

am not experienced enough with this to be able to look at a deck and make a call.

I see the first one has a postless deck. Hmm... Thats interesging. A bit like the Nuppin - but you have to measure your coil legs to get the right height (I think)

Govad also looks cool.

I just dont inderstand why these RDAs have airholes on the side in the cap as well as a hole underneath. Maybe for better flavour? My Petri only has side holes in the caps and the flavour is very good, although I have not much to compare it to.

Maybe folk like @zadiac and @KZOR can have a look and advise, its a bit out of my circle of expertise

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR (28/12/17)

Stosta said:


> But I am really battling to choose what RDA to put on top of it



There is only one i would recommend with the specifications you are looking for and it is also one i have tested and found to be a great RDA at a very affordable price. 


https://vapeville.co.za/products/tigertek-morphe-single-coil-spring-post-24-5mm-rda

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (28/12/17)

Silver said:


> @Stosta - i check out the decks
> 
> am not experienced enough with this to be able to look at a deck and make a call.
> 
> ...



Yes the Dpro has a postless deck, and this makes it really easy to build on and wick when we're talking about single coils.

I read a review on the Govad that said the flavour was much better with just the side airflow, the bottom airflow muted it quite a bit and was only for bigger clouds. I'm not too interested in the big clouds, so then it seems unnecessary to go with it seeing as that is one of it's biggest draw cards.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (28/12/17)

KZOR said:


> There is only one i would recommend with the specifications you are looking for and it is also one i have tested and found to be a great RDA at a very affordable price.
> View attachment 117486
> 
> https://vapeville.co.za/products/tigertek-morphe-single-coil-spring-post-24-5mm-rda


Thanks @KZOR !

Not a fan of all the knurling or whatever you call that design on the topcap, but the rest of it is perfect. Would I notice the 0.5mm overhang?

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Shatter (28/12/17)

Stosta said:


> And if you guys had this mech on it's way to you and had to choose one of the above based on nothing at all, which one would it be?


I would choose the Bonza, newest of the bunch, huge juice well, very smooth airflow, will match up nicely with the red resin just breaking the gold and black a tiny bit, and it got a skull  Only con for me by looking at the pictures is the dual coil config, I like my single coils.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (28/12/17)

Stosta said:


> Thanks @KZOR !
> 
> Not a fan of all the knurling or whatever you call that design on the topcap, but the rest of it is perfect. Would I notice the 0.5mm overhang?



@Stosta i doubt the 0.5mm will be a problem. It will therefore be 0.25mm on each side which is very tiny

I think the issue to also think about is do you want something that looks superb but vapes ok
Or something that looks good (maybe not as good) but vapes fantastically 
Conundrum deluxe!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## KZOR (28/12/17)

Stosta said:


> Not a fan of all the knurling


The overhang will be so miniscule but it might irritate you at a later stage since you know about it. 
Well .... if you prepared to pay more and looking for something that has no knurling, can accommodate single coils and will sit absolutely flush then i would consider the CSMNT RDA.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stosta (28/12/17)

Shatter said:


> I would choose the Bonza, newest of the bunch, huge juice well, very smooth airflow, will match up nicely with the red resin just breaking the gold and black a tiny bit, and it got a skull  Only con for me by looking at the pictures is the dual coil config, I like my single coils.



Even if I get one of the other ones I will definitely have to get a fancy tip to finish it off, and I LOVE the skull on it too!

But that deck just makes me sad!



Silver said:


> @Stosta i doubt the 0.5mm will be a problem. It will therefore be 0.25mm on each side which is very tiny
> 
> I think the issue to also think about is do you want something that looks superb but vapes ok
> Or something that looks good (maybe not as good) but vapes fantastically
> Conundrum deluxe!



That is true, I forgot it would be 0.25 either side and not 0.5mm.

And yes, that is the exact conundrum! I'm still hoping someone says, "Guy why don't you look at the _ABC _that I have completely overlooked and checks all these boxes!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta (28/12/17)

KZOR said:


> The overhang will be so miniscule but it might irritate you at a later stage since you know about it.
> Well .... if you prepared to pay more and looking for something that has no knurling, can accommodate single coils and will sit absolutely flush then i would consider the CSMNT RDA.
> View attachment 117492


Now we're talking!

Is that a normal 810 Drip Tip? Looks like there is very little in terms of a juice well too, or is that not an issue?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR (28/12/17)

Stosta said:


> Is that a normal 810 Drip Tip? Looks like there is very little in terms of a juice well too, or is that not an issue?


It accommodates normal Goon/Kennedy tips and the juice well is great since the topcap seals off the bottom so your juice well actually goes all the way to the height of the airholes. 
I still have mine and loving it. There is also a bunch of accessories available for this gem RDA. @Lee will confirm this.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (28/12/17)

KZOR said:


> It accommodates normal Goon/Kennedy tips and the juice well is great since the topcap seals off the bottom so your juice well actually goes all the way to the height of the airholes.
> I still have mine and loving it. There is also a bunch of accessories available for this gem RDA. @Lee will confirm this.


Off to go do some research on this one, I think it needs to be added to the list!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (28/12/17)

Stosta said:


> Off to go do some research on this one, I think it needs to be added to the list!



@Stosta - i recall @KZOR did a video on this atty - or maybe more than one video
Just check it out
I think this atty did extremely well in his atty shootout he did a while back

Just check if its draw is to your preference. Ie restricted vs wide open. I cant remember

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Darth Vaper (28/12/17)

Purely from the info provided in your OP @Stosta, my vote would be the Govad

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## daniel craig (28/12/17)

@Stosta Have you considered the Wasp Nano? You can get a full black in it without breaking the bank.

Another option is the Pulse. It's a nice single coil RDA.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (28/12/17)

daniel craig said:


> @Stosta Have you considered the Wasp Nano? You can get a full black in it without breaking the bank.
> 
> Another option is the Pulse. It's a nice single coil RDA.


Thanks @daniel craig !

The wasp is a 22mm so that is out... And I thought the Pulse was too, but it looks as though I was wrong there! That is DEFINITELY an option!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lee (28/12/17)

KZOR said:


> It accommodates normal Goon/Kennedy tips and the juice well is great since the topcap seals off the bottom so your juice well actually goes all the way to the height of the airholes.
> I still have mine and loving it. There is also a bunch of accessories available for this gem RDA. @Lee will confirm this.


I still have mine. It's one of those rda's that you always keep in your collection. I thought I was done using the CSMNT.... until I bought a bf kit for it. For me, it compares right along with the Goon.Same, same but different.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta (28/12/17)

Okay so after @daniel craig 's suggestion we have a new runner in the field, and from what I've read so far this is probably sitting at my number one spot!

OP updated!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (28/12/17)

Oh! And the Govad is out of the running.

Apparantly to drip you need to take off the cap and very carefully "paint" the coils and cotton, or else it will start leaking through the bottom airflow or insulators. It just seems over-designed for what I'm looking for.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Carnival (28/12/17)

Wish I could help @Stosta, I hope you find what you are looking for! That tube mech you are getting looks beautiful.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hakhan (28/12/17)

i see you have not considered a dead rabbit. thats full matt black

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M5000 (28/12/17)

I'm quite used to the mixed colours now, and I'm sure you will end up switching around.. 

To give you an idea:





That is the Vandy Vapes Icon RDA, I picked it up very cheap and I love it.. Does single and dual coils and it takes some experimenting to get it right but it really delivers some outstanding flavour..

My first mech mod was the RDTA Mod which comes as a kit with the Limitless Classic RDTA. I got it on special, I see @Vapers Corner has the kit for R620 currently, which is really great value considering that the RDTA alone sells for not much less than that and this is a good kit.. Also having an RDTA to use on the mech is quite useful..

@Silver I know that the Petri is meant to be used on a mech but I don't find the 510 pin to be protruding enough on mine and I have found some conflicting info online, which makes me wonder if it is made to be used on the Petri mech only, I don't know but mine don't really pass the hybrid-safe test.. Also, if you are after a Petri Lite 22mm mech then head over to @noonclouds and grab one on special for R750

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Stosta (28/12/17)

Hakhan said:


> i see you have not considered a dead rabbit. thats full matt black


Is that a Dead Rabbit?

I hadn't considered it because of the build deck (and the branding annoys me too much), but that build deck looks different?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (28/12/17)

M5000 said:


> I'm quite used to the mixed colours now, and I'm sure you will end up switching around..
> 
> To give you an idea:
> 
> ...


I hadn't considered the Icon, mostly again because of that build deck. I'm no building expert so need something that is either designed for a single-coil, or very easily adapts to a single coil, I've never been good at fiddling and finding ideal setups in a tank or dripper.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (28/12/17)

One of the better 24mm single coil RDAs that comes to mind is the Flave 24. Its gonna mess up your color scheme royally but its a great RDA nonetheless.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (28/12/17)

TheV said:


> One of the better 24mm single coil RDAs that comes to mind is the Flave 24. Its gonna mess up your color scheme royally but its a great RDA nonetheless.


Yeah the buggery that will cause to my matchy-matcherson makes it a complete non-option!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Carnival (28/12/17)

@Stosta I was definitely going for matchy matchy with my own vape gear. When I received my T-Priv, I wanted a white tank to go with it, but I couldn’t find one I wanted. At the time of ordering my Hadaly it only came in black (don’t know if other colour options are available elsewhere) and I wasn’t overly excited about it for that reason but I really wanted to try out a RDA. 

Now, I’m really glad I got it! It stands out like a sore thumb on my T-Priv but it works well (still new to the RDA Rabbit Hole) and I’ve decided I’d rather have vape gear that may not match but works awesomely. 

Having said that, vape gear that matches DOES look terrific, so I can’t blame you for wanting to match.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (28/12/17)

Carnival said:


> @Stosta I was definitely going for matchy matchy with my own vape gear. When I received my T-Priv, I wanted a white tank to go with it, but I couldn’t find one I wanted. At the time of ordering my Hadaly it only came in black (don’t know if other colour options are available elsewhere) and I wasn’t overly excited about it for that reason but I really wanted to try out a RDA.
> 
> Now, I’m really glad I got it! It stands out like a sore thumb on my T-Priv but it works well (still new to the RDA Rabbit Hole) and I’ve decided I’d rather have vape gear that may not match but works awesomely.
> 
> Having said that, vape gear that matches DOES look terrific, so I can’t blame you for wanting to match.


That is true. I have often got stuff just to match and it hasn't worked out, and been happy with another option that doesn't really do it justice looks-wise!

To help you with your white RDA problem. I have a white Wotofo Lush that you can have if you want. It is incredibly difficult to remove the top cap so I never even bothered using it. But who knows, maybe you'll have more persistance. PM me if you want it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/12/17)

@Stosta if you are not in a rush and want to test the Flave 24 you can borrow mine for a week or two when the mod arrives. Not matchy matchy but it will buy you time if you need it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (28/12/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Stosta if you are not in a rush and want to test the Flave 24 you can borrow mine for a week or two when the mod arrives. Not matchy matchy but it will buy you time if you need it.


Once I have it in my head that I need to buy something I get myself into a self-induced rush! I'm worried that I like the Flave too much, and will then have to find another mod to match it! 

That's two of you recommending to stick aesthetics where the sun doesn't shine. You and @TheV ! Is it really that good?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (28/12/17)

Dead Rabbit with the new Gold topcap it will look the dogs bollies...and you can build single coil on the DR with acceptable flavour alternatively get the DR SQ with a clone Entheon that comes with the 24mm beauty ring.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/12/17)

Stosta said:


> Once I have it in my head that I need to buy something I get myself into a self-induced rush! I'm worried that I like the Flave too much, and will then have to find another mod to match it!
> 
> That's two of you recommending to stick aesthetics where the sun doesn't shine. You and @TheV ! Is it really that good?



Well it's no where near as good as the Flave 22 but as far as 24's go it's a keeper for me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/12/17)

The Twisp Cumulus would look the bosums on it too!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (29/12/17)

@Stosta
govan 
gorge
bonza.
go with one of the tried and tested ones suggested.it comes with a trial run...there's no flipping coins on this one
for me, I got no clue but this helps me aswell

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (29/12/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> The Twisp Cumulus would look the bosums on it too!


I think when I come pick it up from you we're going to have to see what it looks like on there, because I think you may be on to something!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (29/12/17)

Right so I have decided to go with the Pulse.

After reading some reviews, and the input from a friend of @daniel craig 's I was pretty sure it would be the winner in the end.

The best part of it is that I managed to get it at a really good price thanks to The Vape Guy's Christmas special. Not only that, but @BumbleBee is making me a special custom drip tip for it, so everything just fell into place for this.

I will just have to wait and see if it was the right choice, but in all honesty this buy has made me want one of all of the RDAs mentioned here so I can compare! Thanks for all the input guys, I possibly should have given it some more time to think over it and properly review my options, but as @Christos knows, once I get all excited there's no stopping me. 

Now to figure out what build I'm going to put in it!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Carnival (29/12/17)

Stosta said:


> Thanks for all the input guys, I possibly should have given it some more time to think over it and properly review my options, but as @Christos knows, once I get all excited there's no stopping me.
> 
> Now to figure out what build I'm going to put in it!



@Stosta I’m the same! 

I hope you have success with the Pulse! Happy vaping.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (29/12/17)

Great to hear @Stosta 
May it be a great choice and hope you like it a lot!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (29/12/17)

@BumbleBee sent this to me now, we decided to check that it would fit and look good.

Aesthetics-wise... What a winner!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV (29/12/17)

Stosta said:


> @BumbleBee sent this to me now, we decided to check that it would fit and look good.
> 
> Aesthetics-wise... What a winner!


Image link is broken for me and the suspense is REAL!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## @cliff (29/12/17)

TheV said:


> Imagine link is broken for me and the suspense is REAL!


Same here

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (29/12/17)

TheV said:


> Image link is broken for me and the suspense is REAL!





[USER=1002]@Cliff[/USER] said:


> Same here
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk



My bad!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (29/12/17)

Lovley @Stosta - 

Reminds me of those "puri" marbles at primary school @BumbleBee - remember those?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee (29/12/17)

Silver said:


> Lovley @Stosta -
> 
> Reminds me of those "puri" marbles at primary school @BumbleBee - remember those?


Ah those were the days

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Carnival (29/12/17)

Stosta said:


> My bad!!!
> 
> View attachment 117614



Wow, that looks gorgeous!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

